# Winter Wahoo Championship 2018



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Winter Wahoo Championship 2018*

After a very successful and fun inaugural tournament earlier this year, we are excited to bring back the Winter Wahoo Championship for year two.

WWC 2017 had 15 teams and paid out over $24,000!!! With Team Reelin' N Dealin' taking the top prize.

We are bringing back the guaranteed money. We know teams don't want to fish tournaments without money in the pot! So, for the WWC, we are guaranteeing AT LEAST 10 entries, or we don't have a tournament.

What does that mean? The wahoo pot will be $1,500. If we get at least 10 boats, we will have $15,000 up for grabs. 100% will be paid out. If we do NOT get 10 boats, everyone who entered will get a refund and we'll try again next year. We don't think that will happen. Please get your entries in ASAP.

$100 entry fee
$1500 Wahoo pot (heaviest three fish)
OPTIONAL $500 tuna pot
Jan 1 to March 31
*ALL ENTRIES MUST BE RECEIVED BY DEC 23rd*
This is a BOAT tournament, not individual participants
Weigh in at any certified scale by boat (winner will 100% be polygraphed)

You can register at:

http://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07eewlh1j380ec014d&oseq=&c=&ch=

More info and details to come, but please start entering soon so we can hit the 10 boat minimum and then focus on blowing that out.

We look forward to kicking off this year's tournament!

Sincerely,
WWC Staff


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*The first entry is in!!!*

Welcome back Screamin' Nuts. Absolutely beautiful 42 Yellowfin.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 2!*

The returning Champs are in! Team Reelin' N Dealin' are always on the big wahoo! Good luck, boys.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 3!*

The boys on the Chase This are back in this year!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Guess we got bit by the holiday bug!*

We'll be giving away a new GoPro to one lucky participant. All boats entering the WWC will be placed in the drawing. Drawing will be held in January. We also have a couple more goodies up our sleeve..... The February and March drawing should be really sweet for the boats entered in the tournament.

We'll keep you updated both here and on the Winter Wahoo Championship facebook page!

Timora

p.s. Remember that you can always weigh in your fish at the Freeport Marina. Give us a call, day or night, and we'll be there for you.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 4!*

Welcome Team Pay Czech!!! They will be competing on their new triple Yamaha powered 33T Contender Boats Inc.! Good luck, Joey, Joe and team!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Come on Jan 1!!!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Weigh in locations? Freeport only or is there other spots?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

WestEnd1 said:


> Weigh in locations? Freeport only or is there other spots?


Anywhere you can find a certified scale.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 5!*

Welcome Jerome, Anthony and crew of the Ms. Abigail. They will be competing on a beautiful 31 Cape Horn! Catch 'em up, boys!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

One week left! Who's next?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 6!*

Brice Fuselier, Team Outcast and Charter Lakes Insurance have joined the party! They will be fishing on their new 36 Yellowfin with trip Yamaha Motor USA 300s! Whoâ€™s next???


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 7!*

Jeromey Turner, Rebecca Kay and team Bluewater Mafia are back for 2018!!! They will be fishing on their beautiful 43 Viking. Letâ€™s do this! â€" with Texas Bluewater Mafia Offshore Charters.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Can boat be loaded on trailer and drove to certified scales to weigh fish?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

We allowed that last year due to the distance from the water of some of the scales down south of here. I'm sure it will be allowed this year. 

I will check with Brandon to be sure though.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I checked and there is no certified scale that is operational in Port Aransas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Can boat be loaded on trailer and drove to certified scales to weigh fish?


Yes.


----------



## ReelHazard (Jul 4, 2016)

Can the fish be sold commercially after they are weighed in? I would consider entering but if commercially operated boats/trips are not allowed then I do not want to waste my entry money especially if ill be disqualified later.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Yes!*

Isn't it a beaut?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 8!*

Jack and Team $ea Dollar$ is in!!! Whoâ€™s next?!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Enter now! Get the shirt!*

Wow! Team Texas Bluewater Mafia and Texas Bluewater Promos has designed us an awesome shirt and has generously donated 6 to every WWC team! These guys are the best! If yâ€™all need custom shirts, koozies, hats, etc., look these guys up! Thank you, Texas Bluewater Promos! http://m.facebook.com/texasbluewatermafia/


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 9! Waiting on just one more.*

The fleet keeps growing! Welcome Brian Medearis and Team COASTAL. Cold weather and rough seas? Brian says bring it! Itâ€™s wahoo season!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ladies and Gentlemen! We have a tournament! Meet Number 10..*

Number 10 is in!!! None other than our very good friends on the Doc Holiday Fishing, Robert Nichols, Derek Nichols and John LoMonaco. These guys fish hard and are always in the money! Welcome, Doc and The Bros!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Number 11!*

Capt. Ryan Longer, Brandon Stoddard and Team have joined the party on the Southern Hooker! Check out this badass ride!!! This is going to be fun! Letâ€™s keep it going! Whoâ€™s next?!

http://m.facebook.com/longersoutdoors?refid=12


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*We're losing count!*

Please join us in welcoming Kary Toomer and the f/v Shelly May!!! Good luck, yâ€™all! And thanks for being a part of the WWC!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another.... Keep'em coming! The pot is growing.*

Another! Capt. Ryan Hughes, Steve Hughes, Trevor Wrigge, Cody Worthen and Jake Wrigge. Team Dizzy Dorado!!! Good luck boys!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another! Last day to sign up!*

Karl Weston and the Uno Mas is in! Today is the last day to get those entries in! Thanks, Karl and good luck!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And another!*

Itâ€™s been a busy night! Welcome Team Rod Father!!! Glad to have yâ€™all back! More to come!!! ðŸŽ£ðŸŽ£ðŸŽ£


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*One more!*

Last yearâ€™s runner up is back! Team Easy Fix! They will be fishing their 27 Phoenix and looking to give a ride to a few more like this one!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I checked and there is no certified scale that is operational in Port Aransas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think the your best bet finding a scale is Roys B N T around port a /corpus


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> I think the your best bet finding a scale is Roys B N T around port a /corpus


Ya that ainâ€™t gonna work. Thank you though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And here they are! Good luck and have fun!*

Screamin Nuts
Reelin N Dealin
Chase This!
Team Pay Czech
Miss Abigail
Team Outcast
Bluewater Mafia
$ea Dollar$
Team COASTAL
Doc Holiday
Southern Hooker
Shelly May
Dizzy Dorado
Uno Mas
The Rod Father
Team Easy Fix


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And they're off!*

First window is in the books. So far Reelin N Dealin and Chase This have weighed in.

Reelin N Dealin - 3 fish total weight 105.4 pounds
Chase This - 2 fish total weight 63.5 pounds


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Reelin' N Dealin*

Nice hoos gentlemen!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Check this Out!*

Chase This with a couple wahoo. Itâ€™s a start. 
Chase This! Brandon, Evan and Jonathan!


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

Just curious....has anyone been to the gardens this season? Nobody I know has been there yet.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

littlebryan said:


> Just curious....has anyone been to the gardens this season? Nobody I know has been there yet.


Itâ€™s been difficult since they started requiring the permit to fish the gardens.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> Itâ€™s been difficult since they started requiring the permit to fish the gardens.


Permit? you have a link for that?


----------



## Knot Enough (Jul 25, 2017)

Chase This! said:


> Itâ€™s been difficult since they started requiring the permit to fish the gardens.


Funny funny


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And the January drawing winner is.....*

Screamin Nuts!

Congratulations! You've won a GoPro Hero5 camera package.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*What are we drawing for in February you ask?*

How about a Marsh Tacky Pro Carbon Fiber gaff?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Dizzy Dorado is on the board!*

Dizzy Dorado weighed a 26.8# Hoo!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Freeport Marina said:


> How about a Marsh Tacky Pro Carbon Fiber gaff?


Nice!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Thank Chase! Any suggestions for March's drawing?*



Chase This! said:


> Nice!!


What do you think (within reason) we should give away for March?


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

-30 or 50 wide reel
-Pack of wahoo lures, rigged or unrigged


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Something like this?*

Wahoo lures


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Freeport Marina said:


> What do you think (within reason) we should give away for March?


When should 'reason' get in the way ?? 
Nice work with the tournament.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Iâ€™m with Ghostrider on this, throw â€œreasonâ€ out the window, lol. Something along those lines will work for me.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Hahahaha. Picked the Black Barts instead of the Williamsons LOL. I agreeee!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*A little birdy told me....*

That a boat or two is out tonight looking for wahoo?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Weâ€™ve got out a few times this year. Unfortunately, there is no certified scale in town. 






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Weâ€™ve got out a few times this year. Unfortunately, there is no certified scale in town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the chick in the yellow bibs and the mustache? Good grief man

All kidding aside talk about a smackdown!!! He'll of a haul.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh Iâ€™m gonna tell him you said that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, great fish. I bet the sound of the drag on the first run of that 93# got some attention - the stuff winter wahoo dreams are made of right there.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Updated standings as of 2/20/2018*

Here they are!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*February drawing!*

And... the winner of the Marsh Tacky Pro carbon fiber gaff is.... Bluewater Mafia!
Congratulations guys!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldâ€™ve thought since we bought a few new gaffs earlier this winter we were a sure thing for the gaff, lol. Those are nice sticks, congrats


----------



## Homewrecker (May 3, 2009)

Thank you Jeremy for the t-shirts. They look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Leadboard got shook up! Just waiting on the final paper work. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Current Leaderboard*

Here it is!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Whereâ€™s the last one at? Theyâ€™re being sneaky and holding out, hahaha.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

WestEnd1 said:


> Whereâ€™s the last one at? Theyâ€™re being sneaky and holding out, hahaha.


They arenâ€™t fooling anyone. LOL. Hope they donâ€™t miss the deadline.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*March Drawing Winner!*

Congratulations Southern Hooker!
You've won a Black Bart Heavy Wahoo trolling package, T shirts and caps.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Updated leader board as of 9:10pm, March 22, 2018.*

What a shake-up!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Last Day!*

Last day of the tournament and two boats are out braving some sporty seas. Dizzy Dorado and Pay Czech. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*And that's a wrap!*

Well thatâ€™s a wrap!!! Teams Dizzy Dorado and Pay Czech weighed some nice fish yesterday, but not enough to knock off our champion Uno Mas or second place Reelin N Dealin! Final official results have Uno Mas with 183.3 pounds and Reelin N Dealin 168.7 pounds. Congrats, guys!!! Looking forward to doing it again this year!!!


----------

